# BT pics



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

Pics of my young BT.
View attachment 79169
View attachment 79165
View attachment 79166
View attachment 79167
View attachment 79168
View attachment 79169


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great looking BT









How big of enclosure do you have him in?


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> Great looking BT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's in a 48"x30"x36" home made plywood enclosure for now , i will bild him a bigger one when needed.


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

i dont suppose you could take some pics of your enclosure do u? I am planning on building a new one, dont need it to be anything fancy, just some ideas


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Baddass Black throat, finally some pics lol, how big is he and how long have u had him, cant wait till mine grows. ALso whats his temperment like?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

evil camel said:


> Great looking BT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's in a 48"x30"x36" home made plywood enclosure for now , i will bild him a bigger one when needed.
[/quote]

Awsome


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

SWEET! Looks great! Do you know its sex? How about age, and size and all that stuff! Awesome!


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> i dont suppose you could take some pics of your enclosure do u? I am planning on building a new one, dont need it to be anything fancy, just some ideas


I actually took a couple of pics while building it , so i will put those pics up as soon as possible.


----------

